# *** INA : 2.8 12V | 2.8 / 3.2 24V | 3.6 24V VR6 - FLUIDAMPR Pulley ***



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

**** 2.8 12V | 2.8 / 3.2 24V | 3.6 24V VR6 - FLUIDAMPR Pulley ****​
After almost 2 years of research and development , and a few revisions later ,the Fluidampr harmonic dampener for the VR6 engine is ready for the public. 










It has been widly known in the VR6 community that the OEM crankshaft pulley does not offer much to mount :


external trigger wheels
dry sump drives
additional serpentine ribs

When the design process began , Fluidampr reached out and asked for feedback compared to the 1.8T / 2.0 FSI offerings as to what users may want in a crankshaft pulley. We suggested that implemnation for additional drives or even a removalable serpentine portion be added to the mix but the cost to benefit ratio was too high. In the end it was settled that there would be some provision for users to be able to bolt on additional components over the crankshaft pulley.

*Key Features of the VR6 Fluidampr pulley:*


(3) M8 x 1.25mm threaded holes in the main body of the pulley to allow a user to bolt on an impulse wheel or dry sump drive
Pulley comes standard in 7 rib format but is available in 8 rib for an additional cost
Pulley can be supplied as a blank slate for user to press on 8mm HTD teethed ring for true cogged drive for Vortech supercharged applications.
Implentation of OEM 46mm Hex Head for OEM VW #3273 crank locking tool
Engine specific keyway. The 3.6 VR6 uses a different crankshaft keyway than the 2.8|3.2 motors.


*Benefits of a VR6 Fluidampr pulley:*


One of the main benefits is to dampen crankshaft torsional vibrations generated during internal combustion. Many of you with a 3 shaft 02M gearbox 
02M/02Q (europe) 3 shaft gearbox users will not flywheel clatter when converting for a dual mass flywheel to a single mass flywheel. Installing the Fluidampr harmonic dampener will reduce and in some cases eliminate flywheel clatter associated with the 02M gearboxes. 02J 12V VR6 users will not notice flywheel clatter as much as 02M 24V VR6 users.
OEM Crankshaft pulleys use a Rubber dampening ring that over time cracks and can actuallly rotate off centre. The Fluidampr unit is silicone filled so it will last the lifetime of the vehicle.
The Fluidampr VR6 pulley is cheaper than OEM rubber replacement from dealer.
The Fluidampr VR6 pulley reduces the RPM drop when shifting up gears in competitive racing


Check out the cross sectional Diagram of the Fluidampr unit

*FAQ:*
*Why would I buy a Fluidampr unit when my stock unit has served me well for years?*


We are sure a lot of you have made tons of power with OEM crankshaft pulleys but remember what those motors were designed to make horsepower wise. That is why the Touareg / Q7 / Cayenne all have a different crankshaft pulley on the 3.6 than on the 3.2. Same goes for the Passat 3.6 vs the R32 3.2 and similarly 3.2 24V vs 2.8 12V. Yes the pulleys are interchangeable and one can argue that you can use the 3.6 unit (changing the keyway) as an upgrade from the 12V but you are just going from one part designed for one motor to another part designed for another motor.In short Fluidampr unit is designed to replace your OEM crankshaft pulley with a unit that has a much larger dampener engineered for your specific motor regardless of the set up.
 
*If I want a cogged gear set up what do I do?*


Send over a PM or email with your specific set up needs and we will discuss options with you in a cost effective set up that does not break the bank and does not replace your OEM crank pulley with a billet one.
 
*Why would I buy this over a billet crankshaft pulley?*


We would never recommend a billet crankshaft pulley or any crankshaft pulley that deletes the harmonic dampner. For simplicity sake your engine vibrations only have 3 places to go , flywheel , crankshaft pulley or bearings. If both your crankshaft pulley and flywheel are solid then the vibrations are going straight to your bearings.
 
*Will I see a power gain?*


You should , how much of a power gain is totally dependant on your specific set up.We dyno tested a 1.8T Fluidampr (GTX3071R set up ~425bhp) on a dyno-mite engine dyno and saw 8hp / 11 lbft of torque increase going from OEM 1.8T crankshaft accessory pulley to the fluidampr unit. How this correlates to the VR6 motor is not what we are trying to accomplish here. The goal is get a better engine dampner. If it makes more power then consider that a bonus.
 
*Will this get me more ladies?*


NO! Getting off VWVortex will though! So log into paypal , click send money , log off and go find some honies to drive around your VR6 with!
 


*VWVORTEX PRICE for FLUIDAMPR VR6 Engine Dampener Pulley: *
*


$419 USD SHIPPED Anywhere in the lower 48 States 
$479 CAD SHIPPED Anywhere in Canada (taxes included)

*

*We are offering our billet accessories pulleys (A $300 value) for an additional $200 USD when you order it as a combo with the fluidampr. When checking out use "Fluidampr Combo" in paypal description.
$619 USD SHIPPED Anywhere in the lower 48 States 
OR
$699 CAD SHIPPED Anywhere in Canada (taxes included)*
GETS YOU:


Fluidampr VR6 Pulley
INA Billet Water Pump Pulley
INA Billet Power Steering Pulley
INA Billet Alternator Pulley


All INA Engineering Inc. Pulley's are machined in house on our Mori Seiki CNC lathe from air craft grade Billet T6061 grade Aluminum. By replacing the OEM crusty looking stamped steel pulley's with lighter aluminum units , you are reducing the amount of horse power taken to turn a high rpm motor and at the same time lightening the rotating mass of your accessories. Pulley's come standard in either Black or clear anodized but can be custom finished in Red for an additional $15.


Ready to Purchase? No Problem! CLICK HERE or *Jump on the list below*
We are accepting payment via paypal so please follow the instructions in the box below:



> When making payment with paypal please include the following:
> *Full Name :*
> *Forum Screen Name:*
> *PACKAGE : * Specify Fluidampr or Fluidampr Combo deal
> ...


----------



## Yak Meat (Sep 28, 2011)

*FV-QR*

Love this, but no funds right now for the car.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

First 20 units out the door. 6 units remaining in stock. :thumbup:


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

Issam, are there any pulleys available for the 2.5l yet


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

nickbeezy said:


> Issam, are there any pulleys available for the 2.5l yet


TT-RS?


----------



## jettagli_guy (Dec 12, 2007)

has anyone personally been runing this crank pulley? if so how do u like it? rly considering buying one but am also on the fence still.. i kno my little vr6 doesnt compare to a v8 but it sure seems like when i was working on high hp car ATI seems to rule the market on damping pulleys.. 

to be honest ive never heard of this brand (not saying its not good or anything like that) but everyone i kno runs ati...

maybe the sales rep can chime in and shut me up and get me convinces to buy one.. i do like everything that is shown above tho:thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

On my list when I get my car back :thumbup:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

We are finding out that late MKV R32's have the same crankshaft snout has the 3.6 VR6 motors. We have allready made these keyways for the 3.6 but are working with Fluidampr to provide them as standard with all future orders. The keyway can be modified by simply turning it from a 8mm rectangle configuration to an 8mm radius. 

_Courtesy of [email protected]: 
2.8 24V, MK4 R and most MK5 Rs have this style._ 








_ 
Some MK5s and 3.6L look like this._ 







[/QUOTE]


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Red anodized now available for 12V & 24V applications :thumbup:


----------



## DTM1.8t (May 6, 2011)

*Available For 1.8t?*

Hey, I know that this is for the 6 cylinder cars... is there one for 1.8t?


----------



## GOT R32? (May 24, 2011)

Would this work for my application? I'm installing a VF Engineering Stage II Supercharger kit on my MKIV.:R32 with a SMF (17 pounds) and Stage 3 clutch. Would it reduce chatter on the SMF? Also would it work if I had a 10-12 pound SMF?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

GOT R32? said:


> Would this work for my application? I'm installing a VF Engineering Stage II Supercharger kit on my MKIV.:R32 with a SMF (17 pounds) and Stage 3 clutch. Would it reduce chatter on the SMF? Also would it work if I had a 10-12 pound SMF?


Depends on what you are trying to do. Do you want to run the supercharge parasitic off the crankshaft pulley or direct ? i.e. Supercharger on the same belt as the accessories.

This might be of some interest to you (and anyone else)
We would like to make a revision design to the Fluidampr unit for those who want to go with a Supercharged set up. In order to do that , we need to help Fluidampr blow out there current inventory


----------

